# T2i low-light focus



## kanuski (Nov 25, 2012)

Greetings, I may be helping a a couple of weddings in the near future and I plan on using my T2i. I know it is not the best body for the job and I am considering upgrading. My biggest concern is the AF when shooting in low light without a flash.  Is there a big difference between the low-light focusing ability/speed of a T2i vs a 5D mk II?  60D? 


T2i body
17-55 f2.8
70-200 f2.8
50mm f1.8


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 25, 2012)

Your T2i will focus as well as the 5d2 using the center focus point. It's the other low light performance that the 5d2 will be far better than  your T2i-and that's the important part. 
The 60D does have more cross type focus points, but the 5d2's other low light ability will still be better. 
You missed the 7D in there-it's focus system is considerably better than all 3 of the cameras you mentioned. It's low light ability is not the same as a full frame sensor, but definitely very good.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Your T2i will focus as well as the 5d2 using the center focus point. It's the other low light performance that the 5d2 will be far better than  your T2i-and that's the important part.
> The 60D does have more cross type focus points, but the 5d2's other low light ability will still be better.
> You missed the 7D in there-it's focus system is considerably better than all 3 of the cameras you mentioned. It's low light ability is not the same as a full frame sensor, but definitely very good.



definitely. the 7D is a great camera if you want to get a crop frame, but I don't think anyone here would fault you for going with a 5DII. your lenses will all work on a full frame camera, so if you can afford the upgrade i would go for it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 25, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> definitely. the 7D is a great camera if you want to get a crop frame, but I don't think anyone here would fault you for going with a 5DII. your lenses will all work on a full frame camera, so if you can afford the upgrade i would go for it.



The 17-55mm won't work on the 5DII


----------



## kanuski (Nov 25, 2012)

> definitely. the 7D is a great camera if you want to get a crop frame, but I don't think anyone here would fault you for going with a 5DII. your lenses will all work on a full frame camera, so if you can afford the upgrade i would go for it.



Thanks, I should have mentioned that it is a 17-55 EF-S.  The 70-200 will work though.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with the advice above, the 7D is the best option if you want impressive AF.  Although, the full frame of the 5DII will give you the best low light (high ISO) performance (image quality).  
A real help, is to use an AF assist light.  All these cameras have a small one built in, but much better is the AF assist light on an accessory flash (if you have one).  You can even use the AF assist and tell the flash not to fire, if you want.

Although, if you are shooting in that low of light levels, maybe using flash is the answer.


----------



## kanuski (Nov 27, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I agree with the advice above, the 7D is the best option if you want impressive AF.  Although, the full frame of the 5DII will give you the best low light (high ISO) performance (image quality).
> A real help, is to use an AF assist light.  All these cameras have a small one built in, but much better is the AF assist light on an accessory flash (if you have one).  You can even use the AF assist and tell the flash not to fire, if you want.



Thanks. I may try the 5DII. The AF assist light works great but I always get the blue pattern of lights over the subject. I am sure people would not be happy with flashing blue lights on the brides face. Do all AF assist beams have these blue lights or are some infrared?  I will have to do some research.


----------

